# Knoxville, TN GTG



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am really considering having a GTG here in Knoxville,but I need some input. What dates would work best for those that would consider coming? It would probably be on a Sunday since almost all of our team works on Saturday.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you can get something together.
I would try to show up.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Gtgs are serious fun! I don't have any suggestions, but depending on the date I may try to come out.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like to attend as well. Maybe it'll work out. As far as dates, it just depends.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Would it be better before finals or after? I was thinking before so we could all try to help each other out with tuning ideas or problems.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

There are MECA shows in TN on 8/18 and 9/22 but all other weekends are open to me.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

maybe coordinate around one of those shows?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Once you pick a date I'll try to make it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

If we make it around the next knoxville show, which is august 18, Do you suggest we have it at the show? Or the day before? I was also thinking late September. I am not sure if many of our team is going to finals.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the day before is cool because it lets everyone really get ready. However, people would need a place to stay that night. Day of the show might work, but people will probably be less apt to change much until after they're judged.

Side note, here's my EQ sheet with the 80PRS settings on it. There is a sheet built for the Alpine 701 on here too, but it can be adapted for other procs.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9ZSw-WFZFnnbnJXd09Xcm4xVmM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very neat sheet there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Indeed, much more in depth than the one I made, haha. Thanks Jonathon!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> There are MECA shows in TN on 8/18 and 9/22 but all other weekends are open to me.



I would definitely try and make it out, what about like Sept 15th time frame? Anytime between the two shows works best for me. 

Whatever date you pick, I will try and make it out.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Once you pick a date I will try to make it as well.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sept. 15 sounds good to me. The whole team should be able to make it to this, So there will be at least 6 or 7 cars to listen to.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it's official, Sept 15 is the day. Chris and I will work out the details on where it will be located here in Knoxville. I invite everyone to bring their favorite music/ demo discs. There will be some disc swapping going on for sure. It would probably be a good idea to bring a chair too. We will definitely be going out to eat sometime during the day and everyone is welcome to join in on some local cuisine.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking forward to it. I ll have my lap top so any disks that need to be copied i can handle. Everybody just remember to bring some blanks if you want to swap some demo disks.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds good, I should be there as well

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sept 15, I shall put that on the calendar and try to make the trip.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll bring laptop and music as well


----------



## NJaNeer (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm new to all this, but definitely interested and live in Knoxville. Sign me up


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I have it down and hope I can make it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The more the merrier. First timers are definitely welcome. This will be my first time trying to put one of these together, so any suggestions are welcome. There are quite a lot of parks in the Knoxville area that accommodate our needs.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think this will be a great thing, and I hope it will be the first in a line of these to come. Hopefully we can grow this thing in Knoxville and get a bigger showing at events.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to be able to grow the events in this area to the point where we could justify renting out somewhere to do them indoors.


----------



## NJaNeer (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds good! I happen to live very close to The Sound Factory. Sad to say, I have never gone in. I checked the website and didn't really see any brands worth checking out. I Got a sour taste in my mouth for audio shops after calling around 2 years ago looking for some advice and install (not in Knoxville). That's probably better for me since I learned so much doing everything myself. Maybe you guys can help me out on my next upgrade, I am interested to see what a real sq car sounds like 

Cheers


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would invite everyone that competes in MECA to bring your last couple of score sheets so we can help each other try to work through some of our problem areas. Might not be a bad idea to bring a chair as well.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chairs are always a good idea. I will be bringing a cooler with some drinks in it and anyone is welcome to them as well.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

spyders03 said:


> Chairs are always a good idea. I will be bringing a cooler with some drinks in it and anyone is welcome to them as well.


I usually bring a cooler and some drinks to share too. Btw I really like your new signature.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha, thanks. I didn't know if I was gonna piss people off with it

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bump it up, getting closer!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

spyders03 said:


> Bump it up, getting closer!


I started another thread that has the event location in it since I could not figure out how to edit the first post. We will be meeting here:City of Knoxville - West Hills Park

Chris and myself will be bringing 10x10 pop up canopies and I usually bring some extra chairs. Right now I count 8 people who are definitely going to be there and at least 5 maybes.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention that we will be meeting at 11.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

NJaNeer said:


> I happen to live very close to The Sound Factory. Sad to say, I have never gone in. I checked the website and didn't really see any brands worth checking out.


Well sir we are always looking for that "next big thing". I will always help you locate any product. Please come to the meet and hang out with us. Most are suprised by how well we do with the little amount of money spent.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I might bring out my Old school car audio magazine collection, so we can all reminisce.


----------

